# wheelchair motor troubleshooting 646 se pride quickie



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

I worked on a powered wheelchair for a while but I was insured by what was then called Volunteers For Medical Engineering. 

Contact them. 

Advice given on this affects personal safety and there is the, for me unpredictable, human-machine interface.

Sorry.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Try swapping the right and left motors, and see if the problems shift to the other side.

Two types of problems are likely on those motors --- worn brushes (although this would normally result in the motor simply stopping), and broken gears (which might be plastic). As you mentioned, could also be something external is jamming up.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I addition to what SPS said, since it is used outside, some areas could be full of dirt. That sound suggests to me that there is a problem with a gear set. I could find an owner manual online not a service/parts manual.


----------



## helpinggood (Jan 7, 2021)

hi when you say - worn brushes (although this would normally result in the motor simply stopping), . are sure that this model would stop it before the spring touches the internal part? what makes you say it would stop exactly? i would personally think the spring would rub againt the interior part.


----------



## helpinggood (Jan 7, 2021)

HI are you suggesting me to open it ? is that simple? how much tie would it take an what tools would be requiered?
tx


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Read my post again. I suggested you swap the right and left motor. 

That should identify if the problem is the motor, or external to the motor.


----------



## helpinggood (Jan 7, 2021)

do you mean detaching the motor from the transmission gear box


----------



## Wrenrex (Feb 9, 2021)

I've been using this type chair for over 20 years and quite familiar with them. The control system has a built in protection that should shut the power to the motors down if overheated. 
Your problem might be that one of the front casters are seizing, or seized up. Before you get into to the motors check to make sure that the front forks and casters spin freely. If they do then your next step would be to go for the motor/gearbox assemblies. 
Check those by suspending the chair and running them. Could be a bad bearing. A good auto tech should be able to diagnose and make repairs to these chairs as they are relatively simple.


----------



## helpinggood (Jan 7, 2021)

hi
Check those by suspending the chair and running them 
to check the front wheel or to listen to the gearbox?


----------



## Wrenrex (Feb 9, 2021)

If the front caster forks, or wheels have a bad bearing it could impact movement. Not saying that's the cause, but it's very easy to check before you get into the motor/gearboxes. An easy way to do it is to get a piece of wood, or even a book about 13mm or thicker and roll one of the chairs front casters up on it. That will suspend the other caster and allow you to check that both the fork and caster wheel rotate freely. Repeat for opposite side. Do that first and see they are spinning freely.


----------



## helpinggood (Jan 7, 2021)

they do are freely moving.

it is still unclear to me what make the sound that accelerate decelerate with proportion to the speed i go..


----------



## Wrenrex (Feb 9, 2021)

helpinggood said:


> they do are freely moving.
> 
> it is still unclear to me what make the sound that accelerate decelerate with proportion to the speed i go..


Have you tried jacking up the chair so the rear wheels are off the ground and running the motors? Also make sure that the motor freewheel levers are fully engaged.


----------



## Wrenrex (Feb 9, 2021)

Given the age of those motors your best bet is just to replace them. They should always be changed in pairs. You might even be able to buy a used chair for less money than what you'd have into changing those motors out. Those motors are also used on the 646 and the 222 model chairs. I see them listed often on eBay. Note that your motors are 8mph, they come in different speeds.


----------



## helpinggood (Jan 7, 2021)

hi why is that . They should always be changed in pairs ?


----------



## Wrenrex (Feb 9, 2021)

Because they would both have the same amount of wear. Not saying just changing the one won't work, but it's best practice to change both.


----------

